# Olives with difference



## Waterrat (Apr 4, 2011)

I find these Papuan olive pythons incredible. A friend of mine just emailed me, they grow to 4.5 - 5 metres at this particular spot where we might be going soon. Jealous?


----------



## saximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow the green is spectacular. Lucky you


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 4, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## CamdeJong (Apr 4, 2011)

EXTREMELY. Their heads look more stout, are they still L. o. olivaceus? Maybe it's just this uni computer which I'm using for the wrong reasons...


----------



## viridis (Apr 4, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> EXTREMELY. Their heads look more stout, are they still L. o. olivaceus? Maybe it's just this uni computer which I'm using for the wrong reasons...




Nope they are belong to their own genus Apodora papuana. They are not the same as our L. olivaceus


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 4, 2011)

that photo looks sexy


----------



## -Peter (Apr 4, 2011)

Jealous? ha! not at all...




Maybe a bit. Keep that camera handy.


----------



## congo_python (Apr 4, 2011)

wow......... how many are you bringing back with you lol


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 4, 2011)

mmmm I think i still like Australian Olives better ?


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 4, 2011)

congo_python said:


> wow......... how many are you bringing back with you lol


 
Interested? I am taking 1K deposits now. I will PM you my banking details. :shock:



mje772003 said:


> mmmm I think i still like Australian Olives better ?



What's better about them - be specific. Have you seen any or had anything to do with the Apodora?


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 4, 2011)

very cool!!!. what % is that deposit ?? lol


----------



## thals (Apr 4, 2011)

Doh, am I the only one who can't see any pics here? :?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 4, 2011)

Thalia,google the papuan olive or Apodora papuana.
It's truely an awesome python.
I have a f/b friend in the UK that breeds them, Ill suggest you yeh?.


----------



## reptilife (Apr 4, 2011)

thals said:


> Doh, am I the only one who can't see any pics here? :?



Nope.


----------



## lgotje (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Apr 5, 2011)

loving the defined scales on the head!  Beautiful snake! Olive pythons ,one of the best pythons out there,hands down!


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 5, 2011)

Are they that colour in the flesh or do they have a coloured light above them? they are truly stunning.......


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh.........*WANT*

But wait up......Has there been any serious attempt to catalog species of herps of the Torres Straight Islands?
AND aren't the Torres Straight Islands still a part (technically) of Queensland?

I'd be busting a gut to explore these Islands to see if this species of Olive actually existed on Australian soil..albeit in the Torres Straight.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 5, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> Are they that colour in the flesh or do they have a coloured light above them? they are truly stunning.......



They can look like that but they can also be pretty drabby just like our olives.


Akwendy, the Torres Strait islands were thoroughly surveyed and fauna recorded. If you have Reptiles Australia mags, there was an article there somewhere about Sabai island herps. There no Apodora there but white lips are on Sabai.


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2011)

Bugger....oh well..I guess it doesn't hurt to ask the question.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 5, 2011)

To get any fauna from the TS islands is extremely difficult. They are under the Federal authorities, so you would need to apply for permit to collect in Canberra and you can count your chances of success. Also, despite the fact that the islands are Aust. territory, any animals vould have to be quarantined in gov. approved quarantine facility (at your cost) just like any exotic imports. I amnot sure if "conservation value" fee applies there but if it does, it'll be a hefty one. From memory, the conservation value payable for Aussie GTPs is around 3K. To get to these island is not cheap either.
Buy a captive bred Aussie olive - that's my advice. LOL


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 5, 2011)

*grins*

I'm notorious for biting off more than I can chew....I'm also a hardheaded little baggage.:lol::lol:

Thanks for the advice, WR.


----------



## congo_python (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah i want to know what % the deposit is also lol..............love my olives and would love some of those in my collection if they were legal. 
Spectacular looking olives and i have also never seen or heard of them before thanks for the info.

Cheer
Congo


----------



## ramzee86 (Apr 5, 2011)

OR the jaguar scenario *Special carpets* could happen and they could be sold legally as *Special Olives*


----------



## benjamind2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nah, the government officials would be able to tell the difference. I'd bet the herpetologists would be able to tell the difference via scale counts. Nah, that one would be a complete miss out. Sorry.


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 6, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Interested? I am taking 1K deposits now. I will PM you my banking details. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> What's better about them - be specific. Have you seen any or had anything to do with the Apodora?


 I think Australian Olives look better as a species


----------



## DanN (Apr 21, 2011)

One I found recently in southern New Guinea.....


----------



## Specks (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like a scrub cross olive
awesome aye


----------



## hurcorh (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;kAHLyed_4Wo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAHLyed_4Wo[/video]
Cool video there.


----------



## Specks (Apr 21, 2011)

awesome vid


----------

